# Gotta love the USPS



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

I usually have no issues but when they mess up they really do. Now granted, this box did have the wrong zip code and I realized it wouldn't get here in the two days it was supposed to because of that. However, it was in my small town early yesterday morning, but it was not delivered. This morning no change. When I checked it now, it said they left a notice at 4:00 AM! Yeah right. Somebody got lazy and put that in the computer. :angry: I have to go pick up it. Bets on if the mantids are alive?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 20, 2009)

&lt;_&lt;  I'll bet your mantids will still be alive; but I'd be upset at this post office screw up too!


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

As if someone is going to believe they attempted delivery at 4 am. I just don't understand why they never even tried even though the package was in town early yesterday.


----------



## Ntsees (Nov 20, 2009)

Just 4 days without food and/or water. I don't know about other mantid species but mines (females) would have survived assuming that there was no stress on them.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> Just 4 days without food and/or water. I don't know about other mantid species but mines (females) would have survived assuming that there was no stress on them.


I expect them to. However, I am a little upset that someone lied about the delivery attempt.


----------



## ismart (Nov 20, 2009)

That is weak! 4:00am, i mean really! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 20, 2009)

4am?

The post office doesn't open until 9 in my town.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 20, 2009)

This is my fault actually for using the wrong zipcode. I am preparing for the worst as bark amntis don't do well during shipment for too long. Sorry Rick to have put you through this mess. The notice left at 4:00 am statement is a joke however. The postal workers appear to be on holiday mood already.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 20, 2009)

What a joke.  4 am, really? I would issue a complaint.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> I usually have no issues but when they mess up they really do. Now granted, this box did have the wrong zip code and I realized it wouldn't get here in the two days it was supposed to because of that. However, it was in my small town early yesterday morning, but it was not delivered. This morning no change. When I checked it now, it said they left a notice at 4:00 AM! Yeah right. Somebody got lazy and put that in the computer. :angry: I have to go pick up it. Bets on if the mantids are alive?


Do you think that maybe the computer was wrongly set for a.m. instead of p.m.? Someone trying to cover up for "laziness", and failure to deliver Express Mail is a firing offense, would't be likely to fake such a ridiculous time, would they?


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

Not blaming you Yen. Even with the zip code mistake, the package got to within an hour of me. Yet when they got it in my town they never tried to deliver it. I went today and picked it up. My beef is with the extra day and the fact that the tracking says they attempted delivery. The guy at the post office said that they probably tried to deliver it more than once which I know isn't true. I've been home. Today my mail man (a different guy delivers express) handed me my mail and in with it was the notice! Got the package. All the mantids made it. Due to Yens great packaging I am sure. Only a few died and those were from the extras Yen put in there.


----------



## Orin (Nov 20, 2009)

Those guys are among the more finicky native spp., I hope it's not too late for them.


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the troubles Rick! That's a shame that the person that delivers express isn't the same (how are you supposed to give them the evil eye?). The day before my first order of mantids arrived, after having read stories on this forum about molting in transit, I actually tracked down my mail woman and told her how important the package coming the next day was to me. I even gave her my phone number! The next day I got a call before noon and was waiting excitedly for my package. Unfortunately, the kind service I received from her didn't prevent USPS from banging up my shipment a little bit. Anyway, better luck next time!


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2009)

Bryce said:


> Sorry to hear about the troubles Rick! That's a shame that the person that delivers express isn't the same (how are you supposed to give them the evil eye?). The day before my first order of mantids arrived, after having read stories on this forum about molting in transit, I actually tracked down my mail woman and told her how important the package coming the next day was to me. I even gave her my phone number! The next day I got a call before noon and was waiting excitedly for my package. Unfortunately, the kind service I received from her didn't prevent USPS from banging up my shipment a little bit. Anyway, better luck next time!


My regular guy is great. I thought it was pretty bad that he had the notice with my regular mail when it was supposed to be left here during a delivery attempt. I have had a lot of issues since moving here. This town is smaller than my last place, but is only an hour or so away. Everything takes longer to get here as well.


----------



## Orin (Dec 7, 2009)

No status update? DOA?


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2009)

Orin said:


> No status update? DOA?


Forgot. I had to go to the post office. Guy there said they tried to deliver three times :lol: :angry: I was home though. All but two made it. He threw in some extra L1's and the two that died were from that group. I had a couple more deaths in the first few days after I got them home. The remaining six are doing fine.


----------

